# Parents sponsorship



## Frombahrain (May 18, 2014)

I am being asked to take on a job in Singapore. Is it reasonable, legally possible for my company, to sponsor my parents as well?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Frombahrain said:


> I am being asked to take on a job in Singapore. Is it reasonable, legally possible for my company, to sponsor my parents as well?


Only if your company is legally employing at least one of your parents and if that parent separately qualifies for an Employment Pass. The parent who qualifies then may sponsor the other parent for a Dependant's Pass (DP). The parent with the Employment Pass must earn a fixed monthly salary of at least S$4000.

If _your_ fixed monthly salary is at least S$8000, and if you obtain an Employment Pass on that basis ("P1"), then _you_ may sponsor your parents for Long-Term Visitor Passes (LTVPs).

All of this information and much more is available at the Singapore Ministry of Manpower's Web site.


----------



## Frombahrain (May 18, 2014)

Thank you for the revert.

The salary will be higher than S$8000, expecting it to be S$10,000 or higher.

If in understand this correctly I can sponsor them on my own?

What is the duration on Long Term visitor ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Frombahrain said:


> The salary will be higher than S$8000, expecting it to be S$10,000 or higher.
> If in understand this correctly I can sponsor them on my own?


Yes, that's what I wrote. More importantly, that's what the Ministry of Manpower's Web site helpfully explains.



> What is the duration on Long Term visitor ?


Their LTVPs are tied to the sponsor's (your) status. They're valid as long as your EP is valid. If your EP is terminated, their LTVPs are also.


----------

